

Ask HN: What is best practice and the market leaders in CAPTCHA software? - rakkhi

I need to buy a CAPTCHA solution for a very high risk payments site, looking for recommendations on best practices in CAPTCHA today and who the market leading, enterprise scale vendors are
======
retube
I'm not sure that a captcha should be considered part of your authorisation,
identification or security framework. A captcha is just attempting to block
out robots - it doesn't help you identify if a human user is who he says he
is, or has the authorisation he says he has.

No captcha is 100%. And they are trivial to break using human drones in India
or China who solve hundreds an hour.

That said, the best, and clear market leader in captcha technology is
reCaptcha, now owned by Google (they paid $100m for it)
<http://www.google.com/recaptcha>

~~~
rakkhi
I see it as a part of defense in depth so worthwhile being part of the
framework but obviously not the only authentication and authorization
component.

Thanks for the reCaptcha recommendation

